# Just bit the bullet



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

and bought this. Arrives on Tuesday. I'll have it mounted Tuesday night and site it in at the ranch on Thursday. I see dead hogs in my very near future.

https://www.atncorp.com/x-sight2-hd-day-night-rifle-scope-3-14x


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

3x14 or 5x20?


----------



## wiley199 (May 22, 2004)

What did that cost?


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

wiley199 said:


> What did that cost?


 Click the link and scroll down. Says $599 for the 14 power. $100 more for 20 power.


----------



## leadweight (Mar 4, 2006)

Please give us some feedback on this after you use it.


----------



## jrg_80 (Aug 13, 2009)

leadweight said:


> Please give us some feedback on this after you use it.


^^^^ what he said.

jrg


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

jrg_80 said:


> ^^^^ what he said.
> 
> jrg


^^^^
What he said..


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Are you pulling out all of your hair?


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

Congrats. You will enjoy it. 

You might check and see if they have a forum or join their FB group. Those can be kind of tricky to operate. They have some good people that can help work the kinks out.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

*ATN*



Main Frame 8 said:


> 3x14 or 5x20?


3 x 14. Wanted to get the external battery pack and ir but both are on back order. I think my battery pack for my pulsar will work. I'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

wiley199 said:


> What did that cost?


$600 plus tax.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

*Will do*



leadweight said:


> Please give us some feedback on this after you use it.


Heading to the ranch Thursday. Will be on the hogs Thursday night. I'll post up some pic's and next week I'll load any video I shoot.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

*Thanks*



Brute said:


> Congrats. You will enjoy it.
> 
> You might check and see if they have a forum or join their FB group. Those can be kind of tricky to operate. They have some good people that can help work the kinks out.


Thanks for the advise. I've watched about every youtube video that's available. It's not much different than my pulsar other than being able to load my ballistics. Wifi, gps and range finder all seem pretty self explanatory.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

so let us know how it worked.


----------



## Erob98 (Jun 30, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Can't wait to hear reviews .... Pricing looks VERY reasonable!

Been looking at adding something to my Mini 14....this might be the one!

Reviews on Amazon look promising...


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Received it in the mail yesterday. Daughter and granddaughter are visiting me in Eagle Pass so not much time to play with it. I did notice it needed a firmware update so I downloaded it this morning at work. I loaded the app on my android last night and turned on the wifi on the ATN. Connected immediately and very simple to program. I'm going to reset it to factory settings tonight, upload the new firmware and reprogram it to my selected settings. I'll be at the ranch tomorrow through Monday so I've got plenty of time to sight it in and maybe take a few hogs. It's not light but most of my hunting is from a stand, mule or golf cart so weight is not a factor for me. I very impressed with the quality of the unit. I'll keep this post updated with my progress or lack of progress.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Shooter said:


> Received it in the mail yesterday. Daughter and granddaughter are visiting me in Eagle Pass so not much time to play with it. I did notice it needed a firmware update so I downloaded it this morning at work. I loaded the app on my android last night and turned on the wifi on the ATN. Connected immediately and very simple to program. I'm going to reset it to factory settings tonight, upload the new firmware and reprogram it to my selected settings. I'll be at the ranch tomorrow through Monday so I've got plenty of time to sight it in and maybe take a few hogs. It's not light but most of my hunting is from a stand, mule or golf cart so weight is not a factor for me. I very impressed with the quality of the unit. I'll keep this post updated with my progress or lack of progress.


Indeed, keep us updated. Judging from the responses to this thread, a lot of folks are interested. I know I am. Thanks!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Shooter said:


> Received it in the mail yesterday. Daughter and granddaughter are visiting me in Eagle Pass so not much time to play with it. I did notice it needed a firmware update so I downloaded it this morning at work. I loaded the app on my android last night and turned on the wifi on the ATN. Connected immediately and very simple to program. I'm going to reset it to factory settings tonight, upload the new firmware and reprogram it to my selected settings. I'll be at the ranch tomorrow through Monday so I've got plenty of time to sight it in and maybe take a few hogs. It's not light but most of my hunting is from a stand, mule or golf cart so weight is not a factor for me. I very impressed with the quality of the unit. I'll keep this post updated with my progress or lack of progress.


Here's a nice video I watched on this. He mentions in here that the firmware update takes that from a 3x14 to 3x35.

Seemed very informative. Thought I would share.


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

You will be amazed at the slobs that come to your feeder shortly after dark. Corn a row from the feeder to you. Just sit and listen. You will hear them chomping down as they work closer to you. No need to hurry. Most my NV shots are 50-75yds. They have no clue.


----------



## daniel044 (May 21, 2013)

Very interested to see how this works. I am tempted to buy one right now haha!


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Ok so we are now going on 24 hours since you got the dadgum scope....can't you see we are all "patiently" waiting for a thorough review with video, pics, etc?



Just kidding....hope this booger works out well for you...I'm awful tempted to pull the trigger myself unless there are some red flags.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

98aggie77566 said:


> Ok so we are now going on 24 hours since you got the dadgum scope....can't you see we are all "patiently" waiting for a thorough review with video, pics, etc?
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding....hope this booger works out well for you...I'm awful tempted to pull the trigger myself unless there are some red flags.


 ^^^^^^HAHAHAHA.....im dying


----------



## Darilek (Jul 4, 2016)

Interested in feedback as well


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Im beginning to the ol' Shooter is a firearms tease.

LMAO!

Been perusing their website for a few months looking at the thermal sights...but at $3K plus I just can't justify it. A night vision at $600 is something I can sneak past the war department approval process.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Another pretty good video/review.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Shooter - what's the word?

Interested to hear how you like the new scope.

Thanks!


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

OK, where to start. I mounted the X-Sight last Wednesday and started playing with it. I only had standard AA batteries and learned very quickly that while running in wifi mode it will eat a standard set of batteries up in a heart beat. Rigged up my external battery pack for my pulsar and was in business. Got the firmware updated and packed up everything for the ranch. Got to the ranch Thursday at noon and got ready to site in the X-Sight. Programming was easily done using the app for my android from ATN. Hopped on the mule and moved to 50 yards of the target. Boom, on target at 50 yards right out of the box. Made a couple of adjustments and moved to 100 yards. Fired 3 shots, made adjustments and was good to go. Set up the range finder with a few clicks and was ready for hunting. Once you have the eye piece adjusted to your eye there is not need to move it anymore unless another shooter is going to shoot. I will say that the focus knob on top is very sensitive. It only takes the slightest movement to focus it in. The day time view was unbelievable. Very sharp and clear. The X-Sight pics up the slightest amount of light so there is no need to go to night vision until it is completely dark. I snapped a few pictures just playing with it and shot some video. Turned on the wifi and could watch the video and view the pictures on my phone. I did not have the RAV set properly and missed a couple of kills (due to my stupidity). I thought I downloaded the pictures and video to my phone but I'll be damned if I can find them. I'll do some more looking and upload them tonight when I get back home. Total kills was 6. One early morning (0630) Three during late afternoon (2030) and two at night (roughly 0030). More to come.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

*Pictures*

The girls are my daughter and niece. These are pic's from my phone. I'll download from the X-Sight later and post them up.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

*Picture*

Heres a couple of day time pic's shot with the ATN camera. Date is right, time is wrong. Sighting in Video coming soon.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Awesome!

My check book trigger finger is ready. 

Hope you have some night pics or video!

Thanks again for the info!!


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

*Video*

Here are a few short video's I shot over the weekend. Please excuse the quality. I'm not used to using a scope that films and takes pictures. The night video of the deer is not in focus. I did not have a rest and was caught off handed so I could not reach the focus knob.

http://s15.photobucket.com/user/dcauley/media/Hunting/ATNX0011_zpskc2b2kp9.mp4.html?sort=3&o=1

http://s15.photobucket.com/user/dcauley/media/Hunting/ATNX0034_zps4uwqxytv.mp4.html?sort=3&o=2

http://s15.photobucket.com/user/dcauley/media/Hunting/ATNX0015_zpsvdjqjtt6.mp4.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Just a quick note. Everything was shot either free handed or resting the barrel on what ever I had close. No sand bagging or solid rests were available. High grass and high winds did not help either.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

nice....how far away is the Deer in the 3rd video? what were the weather conditions......clouds? 1/2 moon?


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

*How Far*



texastkikker said:


> nice....how far away is the Deer in the 3rd video? what were the weather conditions......clouds? 1/2 moon?


They were about 65 - 75 yards. The caught me off guard and way out of position. They had me busted so I couldn't move. It had rained about 30 minutes before I shot the video and there was a lot of steam coming up out of the grass. There was a sliver of moon and some light cloud action. If I could have gotten to the forward focus knob it would have been a lot clearer. I was also zoomed in at about 6 or 7 power.

Like some of the reviews have stated. A better IR would be a big advantage. I've ordered the 88704 : Super Tac IR and the 69100 : Rail Mount - TL Series, Super Tac from Flashlightdistributor.com. These have great reviews with the X-Sight series and similar optics.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Looks like I am buying a scope. 

Thanks Shooter!!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Bad ***!!


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks again for the lead Shooter!

My local gun shop happened to have the 5-20 in stock for $640....so I picked one up.

Intended to mount it on my Mini-14....turns out it fit much better on a Rock River 

Note that the 5-20 zooms to 50x with the firmware upgrade!

We have a lot of tinkering and learning to do...but first impression is pretty awesome!

Day vision is good through the scope....and amazing on the iPhone via wireless.

Night vision was good across the pasture....could have made a shot at 150 yards even with the fairly cheap IR illuminator that ships with the scope.

I'm sure the $6000 units have a much better picture...but for $600 I am quite impressed!

This is gonna be a fun toy!


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Is there still a black reticle when it is not powered on like most illuminated scope?


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

DIHLON said:


> Is there still a black reticle when it is not powered on like most illuminated scope?


No sir...when it is off...it's off.

You are basically looking at a small screen that displays the image...it's not like you are looking through a lens.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Ah. So you can't even look through it? It's just a black screen? That would suck getting to the stand and realizing your battery is dead.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

DIHLON said:


> Ah. So you can't even look through it? It's just a black screen? That would suck getting to the stand and realizing your battery is dead.


Yessir....on a good note, it runs off of 4-AA batteries or an auxiliary battery pack. So just throw some in your pack.

As Shooter said...it eats batteries in WiFi mode.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

I have a 16000 mah battery pack I use with mine. It will last all night if you need it to. I'm headed back to the ranch on Sunday. I've done a lot more reading and will be setting up the RAV on the scope. Hopefully I'll have some good video and pictures to post late next week. There's a lot to learn to fully utilize all the functions of the ATN. All simple once you get the hang of using it.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

I was thinking about building another AR, but I might have to put this in line ahead of it. I'm not too crazy about the size of it, but looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Shooter said:


> I have a 16000 mah battery pack I use with mine. It will last all night if you need it to. I'm headed back to the ranch on Sunday. I've done a lot more reading and will be setting up the RAV on the scope. Hopefully I'll have some good video and pictures to post late next week. There's a lot to learn to fully utilize all the functions of the ATN. All simple once you get the hang of using it.


I'm gonna have to get me a battery pack...though it just dawned on me I can use one of my portable cell phone chargers in a pinch.

Agree 100% with what you said....lots to learn but seems simple once you do. The zero process was way simple and fast....3 shots and done.

The only problem we had was last night....son was shooting and I was watching on wifi. Scope locked up and wouldn't turn off. Batteries were low and we removed/replaced and the scope came up, but with no cross hairs? I reset to factory settings, and that worked, but we lost the zero.

Just a learning curve....and ATN has been very helpful.


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

I thought I read that you have to run a certain kind of batteries or it will freeze up like that.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Brute said:


> I thought I read that you have to run a certain kind of batteries or it will freeze up like that.


Not sure about that one....haven't read that.

Using Duracell...but the scope definitely prefers Lithium or the battery pack.

In the box is a card that has the following battery life expectations with Wifi on:
- Alkaline - 2 hrs....and I don't think it makes it that long
- Lithium - 7 hours
- Battery pack - 16 hours


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

I agree it will eat up a set of alkaline batteries in a heart beat. I adapted the battery pack from my pulsar and it worked great. Since then I've order one of those battery packs used for recharging cell phones and ipads. I also ordered the 90 degree power cord and a stock cover with a zippered pouch to hold the battery. The battery pack I bought is 16750mah and only cost about $32.00 from Amazon. The ATN pack they want you to buy is $100.00 and it's back ordered for months. I too had mine freeze/lock up when the batteries started to die. No issues at all last weekend running the battery pack.


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Looks like I will be be getting one too! Saves a lot a money over others!


----------



## JWRIGHT (Apr 6, 2006)

*Xsite*

Man hate to hear that, I got a 5-20X for sale right now, havent posted it up yet


----------



## JWRIGHT (Apr 6, 2006)

*xsite*

Guys just PM me if interested, I bought it last year from bass pro and took it home, updated the software and mounted it to my savage .17 and sighted in real fast. I has intentions of using it hog hunting but dont hate em as much and absolutely hate cleaning the nasty animals. The rig cost me $700 plus tax and i bought a memory card for it, asking $500. Still have the case and everything that came with it, never even took it hunting, still looks brand new


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

*The Ranch*

Made it to the Ranch today around 1800. Saw four pigs at the feeder behind the house. By the time I unpacked, made a drink and got the guns ready they were gone. I waited until sundown and headed to the feeder set at the very back of the property. It was dark and the grass is high. I took a look from about 200 yards and saw nothing. Eased up a little closer and saw one sow with a few little ones.

http://s251.photobucket.com/user/Rawah2007/media/ATNX0008.mp4.html?sort=2&o=6

I've got the ATN dialed in. I was shooting in RAV (recoil activated video) mode and need to make an adjustment to my run times. Very impressed with this scope.

http://s251.photobucket.com/user/Rawah2007/media/Hunting/ATNX0009.mp4.html


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

*Pic's*

Here are a couple of pic's


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Good info guys. I had been looking at these a year ago and decided against it because of all of the problems they had when they first came out. But it is looking like ATN has got it figured out now. Looks like a great deal to get night vision and all of those other extras for under a grand.

Cant beat it. Looks like I will start looking in to it again!


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Ok still learning the scope. I did find out with the bin file update my 3 X 14 will now zoom on to 30 power which is way to much imo. You can see the results of high zoom in one of the links below. I'm still having problems getting the time and date to stay put. The night vision shot below was early this morning just before first light. The second was around 0700. The third is me finishing off a corn bandit. I drove right up to the feeder and watched it reaching in through the varmint cage grabbing hand fulls of corn. Shot it with my walther. Finished it off in the linked video. LOL. Still learning but getting a lot better. 
http://s251.photobucket.com/user/Rawah2007/media/Hunting/ATNX0001.mp4.html

http://s251.photobucket.com/user/Rawah2007/media/ATNX0002.mp4.html?sort=3&o=0

http://s251.photobucket.com/user/Rawah2007/media/20160723_0647501.mp4.html


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

*Pic's form this Morning*

Here are some pic's of this mornings hunt.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Look at the Nutz on that porker. Wow.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Look at the Nutz on that porker. Wow.


LOL he was over 200lbs. I have an agreement with my neighbors to shoot across the fence at all hogs. He was about 30 yards on Dan's side of the fence and just out of respect for the neighbors I was going to move it off his property. I grabbed him by the back leg and gave a pull and moved him an inch. The nutz must weigh 50lbs alone. Called up Dan, he laughed, said leave it and kill more. LOL. Buzzards and coyotes got to eat too.

Hate it you and Kelly couldn't make it up. We'll try again soon. Glad you got the A/C going. Have a good one brother.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Good job! That's my favorite kind of pig and ****........lifeless and perforated.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Well I blew it this morning. Had a good group with 2 big boars. They were less than 100 yards out, easy shot right. Nope I blew the shot. If you look right at the time of the shot there are sparks that fly off the barbed wire fence. This was a no brainer and looking back at the video would have been a kill shot. It surprised me when the big boar ran and I went into shatter brained mode and rushed the follow up shots. Pizzed me off. Oh well tonight and tomorrow are new days. I heavily baited about 4 different areas in hopes of holding them in a location for a while. I post a lot of kills so enjoy the OH **** below. Should of had at least two out of that group. (Still Kicking Myself)

http://s251.photobucket.com/user/Rawah2007/media/ATNX0051.mp4.html?o=0


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Yep you were aiming right at the wire.. crappp happens.. It would have been great if we could have tag teamed them.. soon my friend..


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

*Yep*



JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Yep you were aiming right at the wire.. crappp happens.. It would have been great if we could have tag teamed them.. soon my friend..


It was still early morning and I was still in night vision mode on the scope. Couldn't see the wire. I'm headed out now. Wish me luck.


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hell I just grabbed one too. IM out next week but when i get back I will get it all set up and send some pics and video as well. I could not resist.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Trkins33 said:


> Hell I just grabbed one too. IM out next week but when i get back I will get it all set up and send some pics and video as well. I could not resist.


Do yourself a favor and put a streamlight super tac ir on it. Unbelievable, you can see out to 400 yards with the super tac on it.


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Shooter said:


> Do yourself a favor and put a streamlight super tac ir on it. Unbelievable, you can see out to 400 yards with the super tac on it.


I got one of those too and the battery pack. Still not in...suppose to be here anyday.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

*ATN*

You won't be disappointed. The Stream Light makes all the difference in the world. You'll have a nice set up once you get all the parts in. I'm at the ranch now but not targeting hogs. If I see one I'll shoot it but not baiting for them. I saw 4 this morning but the cows were to close. This week ***** are on my list. I've got 12 traps out and making a round or two at night. This one showed his self at about 40 yards. Smoke!! I've trapped 8 over the last two nights. Mostly females and one baby. Hogs are rooting my traps up and tripping them. I've attached a couple of pic's of my set up.

http://s251.photobucket.com/user/Rawah2007/media/ATNX0001.mp4.html


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Sweet!

Are you using both IRs? One on the side of the scope that came with the scope and the one up front?

Guess I'm gonna have to pick up the Stream Light


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

I use the one that came with the scope during the day light to night transition. On a no moon or cloudy night I use the stream light. Makes all the difference in the world. I'll shoot some video tonight showing the difference and post it up here. We are in a waning gibbous moon phase now so not much moon light if any.


----------



## LandLocked (Apr 28, 2005)

Great info Shooter!!


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

*Pic's from the weekend August 6th and 7th.*

Here are a few picks from the first weekend in August. Didn't have a lot of time to hunt be squeezed in a few trips around the property. Headed back up this Thursday to meet the kids for a few days of hog killing.


----------

